# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pilih mana JPD Shori atau Saki Hikari HG

## Samurai Koi

Halo para suhu dan teman se hobi, minta saran. Koi saya masih ukuran 30-45 cm kualitas campur F1 dan lokal blitar. Sudah pernah pakai beberapa pakan koi dari mulai Hiro HG, Shoori Growth dan 4 bulan terakhir pakai Mizuho HG. Sekarang mau coba naik level lagi.
Menurut suhu dan hobist sekalian baik mana antara JPD Shori atau Saki Hikari growth. Kalau Saki Hikari sudah banyak yg komen, kalau JPD Shori sudah ada yg pakai?
Terima kasih untuk ilmu dan pengalamannya

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Samurai Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azarya_yudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

